# Early Spaying



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Just heard of a couple of little girls being spayed at 8 weeks. I know there's kind of a running disagreement on how long it's beneficial to wait as far as altering goes, but I don't know why this would ever be necessary. Is there any reason not to let them grow up a little first?


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

I wish I had some great medical information here, and I know it has been covered many times on this forum (concensus seems to be the later the better) ... But, who in their right minds would spay their puppies at 8 weeks? 

I have been struggling with this myself. I have decided to get my girl an ovariectomy at 9 months, and even that has me feeling guilty :-\


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I DO... Search box, look up brain pain.. 


...too late.. I did it for U... http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,5794.msg43950.html#msg43950


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

datacan said:


> http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,5794.msg43950.html#msg43950


That's the thing- the evidence doesn't seem very disputable, _especially_ at such an early early age...I don't know if people don't believe it or don't know or just don't care...


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Neighbor has a beautiful pair of 8 year old Newfie:labs. They were adopted from a shelter at 3 months, the entire litter (I think 8 were dropped off in a box) was fixed being adopted out

I'm not sure why a private owner would do it, but a shelter -- yes


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Főnix said:


> datacan said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,5794.msg43950.html#msg43950
> ...


Assuming the dog is healthy and there are otherwise no indications the operation needs to be performed at such an early age,
it is then a product purchased from a highly qualified professional. 

Expectations, coupled with perceived performance, lead to post-purchase satisfaction. 
This effect is mediated through positive or negative disconfirmation between expectations and performance. If a product outperforms expectations (positive disconfirmation) post-purchase satisfaction will result. If a product falls short of expectations (negative disconfirmation) the consumer is likely to be dissatisfied (Oliver, 1980; Spreng et al. 1996).

In this case the product will always yield positive feelings if the dog survives the operation.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

8 weeks seems early. I know our Vet wants to neuter Aspen at 6 months but I have said No I'm going to wait till 1 year to 18months.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Canadian Expy,

Try to make it 18 months. That seems to be the earliest point when a Hungarian Pointer, for the most part, finishes growing into adulthood. 24 months would be better. Intact would be best if possible.

Best of luck on your decision. Aspen will appreciate it for 12 plus years.

Good book I'm reading "Pukka's Promise" about how to add life longevity to our dogs.

Recommended.

RBD


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm going to wait until Kiya is 14-18 months to spay her, but my question is (mainly geared to my UK friends) have you had the ovariectomy OR the ovariohysterectomy done? I know OVE is very popular in UK and OVH is for US. I did happen to find a vet fairly close that does OVE and leaning toward that way mainly because it is minimally invasive, however, I am curious of those who have had it done if you have experienced any issues or long term problems.

I have done some research, but there are pros and cons to both. Just would like some input from those who have done OVE.

Thank you!


----------



## esslevy (Mar 23, 2013)

What's your vets logic for 6 months? I had this discussion with ours just the other day (my Dash just had his 4month appt) and his position was to hold off as long as possible to neuter. Basically until there is a health or behavioral or situational reason that requires it, then essentially hold off indefinitely if possible.

Sharon


----------



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

I know a lot of the popular breeders here in Melbourne will spay their dogs before releasing them to their forever homes, so 7 or 8 weeks! I guess to stop backyard breeding.

My vet pressured me into doing it ASAP, I waited til just shy of 7 months, not ideal but it worked best for us. She gets a lot less "attention" from male dogs at the park now


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Don't mean to highjack a thread but, :-[

Redbirddog, will look into both 24mnth or longer and the book. Thanks! 

Esslevy, no logic it seems, I like the vet otherwise.


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Highjack away . This is a better conversation anyway.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

18 months to 2 years 

8 weeks is a goof
period 

nature must feed her growth all of her

and doing these actions and 

reduces growth hormones that are needed even brain chemistry 

fact not feel good"
$

We support Nuts and Clams 

1,000 reason why

few why not

after 2 ;D


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm also wanting an OVE instead of OVH. I don't want to remove more than "necessary" but I don't know how to find a vet that does it. Mine will but it would be a first so not my preference. Also my vet said the minimally invasive is misleading because in order to work with small incisions they have to inflate the abdomen (which I know is true) which can leave your pup in more pain. 

Thoughts?


----------



## jujuli (Sep 20, 2012)

Just read this post with interest. Amber has just been diagnosed with early spay incontinence following several accidents of leaking in her sleep. She is doing really well on oestrogen tablets. In fact the leaking has stopped. I am hoping to gradually reduce the dose. Unfortunately the rescue centre we got her from has a policy to spay/neuter all its dogs and she had been spayed before we found her. She was about 5/6 months old. We wouldnt have chosen to do her this early if we had got her from a breeder. Our vet said this is common for this type of breed and Weimaraner type of dogs. I am trying not to worry about the long term effects of early spaying or even the use of hormones as theres nothing I can do about it now but all I can do is minimise the risks associated with this. She is a tiny girl. The information on this site has been invaluable.


----------

